

If You Focus on Products You'll Miss the Cloud - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2009/08/25/if-you-focus-on-products-yoursquoll-miss-the-cloud.aspx

======
doctorosdeck
I see the purpose of the cloud being easy scalability, but from a cost
perspective I'm not quite sure it's inexpensive enough yet for most startup's.
A one off use for a calculation makes sense for a quick answer to a
calculation but for an extended connection it seems like it's cheaper to use
dedicated hosting.

